# Creel to Bahuichivo - Copper Canyon



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Last Tuesday I took a road trip on the way to my new job... It's long and the road is good only for off-road ready vehicles (and I mean, off-road, not SUV's).

We went from Creel to our final destination, Palmarejo. The road from Creel to Bahuichivo is breathtaking. Simply impressive. It's a doubletrack mainly running aside the railroad (sometimes it crosses it, sometimes it goes apart)... there are a few technically challenging parts because most of it is downhill and it's very fast for a MTB.

However, most is worthy just on the landscapes.... Nothing like we see around here or any other part I've been for what matters.

Here are a few pics.... From close to Creel to just the oustkirts of Bahuichivo.
































































Cheers!!


----------



## DrF035 (Aug 16, 2007)

Que maravilloso lugar !!!

Deseo mucho exito en tu nuevo trabajo :thumbsup: 

Me parece que va a ser un cambio muy positivo en tu vida, tendras mas tiempo para actividades recreativas, y estas en un paraiso para el MTB.

Saludos y a lo mejor por alla te caemos pronto


----------



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

Muy buenas fotos, definitivamente un mundo de posibilidades para practicar el MTB... ¡mucha suerte! :thumbsup:


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

Looks the business for sure, got to be some great riding in there.... Bring it on


----------



## crisillo (Jul 3, 2004)

buena fotos, Warp!

Aqui esperamos los "ride reports"


----------



## General Equilibrium (Nov 20, 2005)

Warp, I suppose you will ride around Creel everytime you get an opportunity and without a doubt check out Batopilas, Basaseachic, etc.

If you are already living in Chihuahua take some time to check out Sonora, you can take the road to Alamos from Basaseachic and be there pretty quickly. Hermosillo offers three singletracks which are very fast and the scenery will change drastically from what you are used to, Pista el Soldado in San Carlos although not that technical is pretty nice since you are riding in the desert right along the sea. You can then travel to Cananea and check out the singletrack there as well as a couple of fun rides that they have going there. Then you can take the road back to Chihuahua, through the north this time and check out the singletrack in Nuevo Casas Grandes, make a last stop in Chih the capital and then head back to Creel. 

If you can get a couple of weeks to take this trip I'm sure you will be a happy camper by the end of it. If you decide to take it let me know, I'll hook you up with some local riders and help you out with directions and everything you will need to make your trip perfect.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

*Is not about the bikes.*



General Equilibrium said:


> :
> 
> Arthur , I sent a P.M. , we need to talk about other important topics like economy, environment and human development and resources and of course mountain bikes ja ja ja.
> 
> ...


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

the last biker said:


> Regards and thanks for your .............you know.
> 
> the last biker


No tengo nada contra los homosexuales, pero chaaaaaaaaale Luis, nunca esperé eso de ti.

 relajate, es broma


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

General Equilibrium said:


> Warp, I suppose you will ride around Creel everytime you get an opportunity and without a doubt check out Batopilas, Basaseachic, etc.


Thanks, Man!!! I'll try but I'm feeling that I'll have not a chance to ride on site and I'll be moving my family to Tampico.

But of course, I'll try to ride Creel or Batopilas at least once... It would be rude not to. 

Though, people have talked me wonders about SLP and El Cielo... But I think I'll rather get a HT as the SB will be overkill for the very flat Tampico.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the great pics, Warp- those mountains are the part of Mexico that I most want to see, bici or no bici. Didn`t you live around Tampico for a while? Or was it MTY? It seems that you sometimes mention having lived somewhere "up North".


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> Thanks for the great pics, Warp- those mountains are the part of Mexico that I most want to see, bici or no bici. Didn`t you live around Tampico for a while? Or was it MTY? It seems that you sometimes mention having lived somewhere "up North".


Yes this place is beautiful... Unbelievable. There's a place nearby called Chinipas and the views are breathtaking now everything it's green but the red rocks and the blue sky.

In no particular order.... I've lived in MTY, Tampico, Reynosa, Hermosillo, DF, my homestate Veracruz and now somewhere in Chihuahua. So... kind of all over the North.

You'd have to have the soul of a pirate and being born under a silver moon to enjoy this kind of life. 

My current job it's like an Indiana Jones Movie.... a place far apart from civilization, roads with landslides and rocks falling over, a villain after you and lots o' dynamite!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

*????*

Somewhere in Chih now? I thought you only passed through there on the way to Tampico. I must have missed some history in another thread- I don`t follow everything here. Good luck to you. I`m sure you`ll enjoy yourself wherever you land. If you end up close to Chih city, you might be interrested in this site:
http://www.ciclismochihuahua.com/
But don`t open the link if you`re afraid to see shaved legs! There are some very active roadie groups that do group rides almost every weekend- very nice pics of their recorridos on the ciclismo site. Leo, who maintains the site, in a nice guy and can give you some info on mtb too, though mostly he`s a road racer. Maybe road riding is completely out of the question for you, but I could be wrong.


----------



## NE2NM (Dec 5, 2006)

In Chih?

Did you happen to catch any of the racing action in Creel during this past weekend (July 10-13)?

I was in Cuauhtemoc, Chih during the weekend and was constantly tempted by all the cletas that were being hauled to Creel.

I typically go to Cuauhtemoc every couple months and this time I had the chance to do a couple recorridos on doubletrack. The route may not have been the greatest, but the scenery was incredible.


----------



## rimugu (Jun 28, 2004)

Warp said:


> Last Tuesday I took a road trip on the way to my new job... It's long and the road is good only for off-road ready vehicles (and I mean, off-road, not SUV's).
> 
> We went from Creel to our final destination, Palmarejo. The road from Creel to Bahuichivo is breathtaking. Simply impressive. It's a doubletrack mainly running aside the railroad (sometimes it crosses it, sometimes it goes apart)... there are a few technically challenging parts because most of it is downhill and it's very fast for a MTB.
> 
> ...


Buenas fotos. Tengo familia politica a poco de Bahuichivo en Cerocahui (o Celogachi). He andado por ahi en tres, camioneta y solo un poco en bici.
Podria uno estar meses por esas tierras y no dejar de ver maravillas naturales mientras se pedalea.


----------

